# Cara the squeaker



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

One late April evening I was walking in the park with my dog when I saw a pair of eyes looking up at me from a park bench. It was a little squeaker, so hungry and cold that she didn't complain when I picked her up.
After warming up, she ate, drank and got cozy.









She stayed in a makeshift nest, as I had nowhere else to put her then.









She learned to peck for food









and practised flying around the room.









As soon as she was proficient enough I took her back to the park. It felt too soon, but I was desperate for space.

(To be continued)


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*The return of Cara*

Later that day I went back to the park to check on her. I did the Food Test: scattered some food, and all the pigeons converged there. ALL BUT ONE. Yes, it was Cara, but I had to corner her to catch her.
I kept her in for another 10 days, attracting the ferals to the window. Then I started leaving the window open so she could interact with them.









She made friends and started hanging out with them, eventually staying out for the night...









... but she came in for weeks for extra food, water, and a snooze on my desk!









This photo was taken a month ago. She was fully integrated in the flock, but would come and accept food when I called her by her pet name of 'Carakins'.









She's not always around now, but she surprised me today. When I fed my ferals I called out her name, and down she swooped! She's become a beautiful dark check, and seeing her fly free is an absolute joy!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's a lovely diary of a squeaker's progress, Teresa!

What a sweet, helpless little thing she looked, wrapped up in a bundle - and what a fine young pigeon she looks now. It must feel very rewarding to have brought her to where she is, and to have her still knowing when you call her.

Great pics 

John


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks, John. Moments like that are really special.
There have been lots of questions regarding fostering young ferals and whether you should avoid contact with them so they can return to the wild, so I decided to post Cara's diary as it might answer some of them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a precious story. I love the picture of her snoozing on your desk and the last one of her eating out of your hand the best.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a lovely story, and those pictures are so cute, she knows that her mom is still there, and is able to come back home anytime. that is very touchy it reminds me a baby that I had. 

Ivette


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely story.
What a little darling. She knows she can always count on you to be there for her.

Reti


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

you are real great to train a feral to come by calling name and more over to make her have feed from your hand thats the best


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

trinity said:


> you are real great to train a feral to come by calling name and more over to make her have feed from your hand thats the best


Hi, Trinity!
I found that it was a good idea to give them a name and use it when I feed them or handle them. When they associate that name with food, they will come when they hear it, instead of approaching just anybody who might want to hurt them.
It's good to chose names in a different language, or just unusual, one that local people won't use, so your babies will only come to YOU!

Merlin, released after a long and difficult treatment to his injured feet, also responds to his name, but doesn't get too close as he doesn't like being confined. He's very intelligent and I love him to bits! 
This is him, yesterday, looking up when I called him.









PS I've also "adopted" a seagull called Trinity 2 years ago... Hope that doesn't offend you...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I love seagulls. They are amazing birds. So smart.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Charis said:


> I love seagulls. They are amazing birds. So smart.


and noisy!

I swear they sit on the opposite roof and shout obscenities at 'my' pigeons at all hours


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a wonderful soft release! You have an amazing feel for what is needed to support your feathered friends. They are so fortunate!


----------



## pigeonwriter (Jul 13, 2009)

Teresa,
this is a wonderful story. And I can relate to that. "Our" ferals are reacting to their names also, when I call them for feeding, which is always a new miracle to me.
Before I joined this forum I always thought I am the only one to be so crazy about the piggies but now I realize that there is a whole lot of people who do really care. I only wished that all people would care so much about birds and any other animal out there that need help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pigeonwriter said:


> Teresa,
> this is a wonderful story. And I can relate to that. "Our" ferals are reacting to their names also, when I call them for feeding, which is always a new miracle to me.
> Before I joined this forum I always thought I am the only one to be so crazy about the piggies but now I realize that there is a whole lot of people who do really care. I only wished that all people would care so much about birds and any other animal out there that need help!


There really are a lot of CRAZY PIGEON PEOPLE.
I wish more people would pay attention and join us too.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

TerriB said:


> What a wonderful soft release! You have an amazing feel for what is needed to support your feathered friends. They are so fortunate!


I am the fortunate one, lol! 

I've always tried to help animals in distress, but my help only started making a difference after I joined Pigeon Talk. You guys taught me all I know, and taught me how to observe the birds' reactions and learn from them too. My life has been tremendously enriched, and for every sad moment there have been dozens of happy ones!

I like sharing some of those moments with you so that everyone here can see THEIR expertise at work halfway around the world.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Charis said:


> There really are a lot of CRAZY PIGEON PEOPLE.
> I wish more people would pay attention and join us too.


You  are  so  right!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Charis said:


> There really are a lot of CRAZY PIGEON PEOPLE.
> I wish more people would pay attention and join us too.


I agree I feel weird being the only person I know in my area that notices every new stray pigeon that comes within a 20 mile raduis


----------

